#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] [日本妖怪]貓又

## wingwolf

貓又，又俗稱爲貓妖、貓股。據說貓有九條命，當貓養到9年後它就會長出一條尾巴，每9年長一條，一直會長9條，當有了9條的貓又過了9年就會化成人形，這時貓才是真正有了9條命，在中國也叫九命貓妖。貓又位於鳥山石燕《百鬼夜行》之前篇陰之卷。是相當具有靈氣的邪妖，也是在民間被認爲最接近與現實的妖怪。一般的貓又都是具有10年歲數以上的老貓，最明顯的特征是兩尾分岔成二股，妖力越大，分岔越明顯，在光線較暗的情況下貓又其背中部在發光，極品的貓又則是純粹的兩尾貓了，碰見了他可不是好事，是非常凶殘的，利用不遜色於喪犬的憐牙力齒，能將山中的其他妖獸撕裂得粉碎後吃掉，同時也會咬傷人類和家畜。此外還能像雜耍木偶戲一樣用妖力招手操控屍體。不過貓妖也有惡搞的一面，那便是喬裝於美女與老太婆來欺騙路人........不過這樣的前提往往是其先已吃掉了所要變爲對象的那個人，至於爲什麽要吃人的原因其實也就是爲了維持自己的生命，既然它具有了一定靈力，或感知人類內心的想法，那它就需要某些東西來維持他所具有的這種獨特本領，那就是吃人。但若說到恐怖的一面，應該還是屍變，所以古人叮囑的不要讓貓類接近與墳的謹句還是流傳了下來。 

　　雖然貓又沒列入日本三大國妖之類，但對於日本的影響卻是廣泛而深入的，關於此的周邊趣文也相當的多，比如有專門同好組建的貓又同盟，他們對貓又的研究之深令人汗顔，而他們的據點就包括日本有名的旅遊勝地“貓又山”，（另稱勝三山）位於貓又谷內，附近還有有名的金太郎溫泉，另外兩處分別是位於新瀉縣三島郡三島町的貓又大明神和黑部峽谷鐵道的貓又站，之所以選擇這些地方，據說這三處都是貓又出現比較頻繁的地方，有興趣有條件的朋友們不妨去探索探索。 

　　貓妖的一種，據說有兩條尾巴，能直立行走。最早出現在《日本靈異記》的說話，描述一只貓死後産下的胎兒竟然變成人的故事。貓妖是上了年紀的老貓，通常以老太婆的形象顯現，身體大約是人類體型的一倍，大只的貓妖甚至可以長得像小牛一般大小，尾巴在末端分叉爲二，漢字寫成「貓股」或「貓又」，意即「貓妖」或「貓怪」。所以，爲了防止老貓變成貓妖，便把仔貓的尾端切掉，只留下短短的根部，這樣一來，就不怕到時候貓尾巴分岔，變成貓妖在家中作祟了。具有可怕魔力的貓妖，在吃早飯之前，會以人聲說話，有時再將人吃掉後，轉化成此人的肉體伺機尋找下一個獵物。通常貓妖只攻擊它怨恨的人，但是如果遇到性情更凶狠、手段更殘暴的貓精，只要一看到人，就不分青紅皂白，一律加以傷害，傳說中也有善良的貓妖，常變成少女模樣以親近人類，當然性格是很溫順的，平日喜歡吃魚，身體輕盈，喜歡依靠人類，但是常被人傷害。貓、狸和狐都是日本傳說中有著非凡能力的動物。具有可怕魔力的貓妖，在吃早飯之前，會以人聲說話，有時再將人吃掉後，轉化成此人的肉體伺機尋找下一個獵物。通常貓妖只攻擊它怨恨的人，但是如果遇到性情更凶狠、手段更殘暴的貓精，只要一看到人，就不分青紅皂白，一律加以傷害，傳說中也有善良的貓妖，常變成少女模樣以親近人類，當然性格是很溫順的，平日喜歡吃魚，身體輕盈，喜歡依靠人類，但是常被人傷害。貓、狸和狐都是日本傳說中有著非凡能力的動物。

----------


## 妖狐玄玉

喔!你也找到那張圖片?(最後那一張)
放那張圖片的網站有很多關於日本妖怪的介紹,很不錯呢!

----------


## wingwolf

又找到了一幅貓又的圖
還附帶一連串日文介紹






> 喔!你也找到那張圖片?(最後那一張) 
> 放那張圖片的網站有很多關於日本妖怪的介紹,很不錯呢!


疑？有那麽好的網站！
我是用搜圖搜到的
那個好網站在哪裏啊？  :Very Happy:

----------


## 妖狐玄玉

那個網站是我很久以前在yahoo找到的,
你在搜尋打入"百鬼夜行"就可能會找到一些零碎的同一系列的妖怪資料和圖像.......網上的人類都把日文解釋成中文了
可是我就是找不回來.......那個原址......
後悔沒有記下網址......吼......

----------


## REACH

這禮拜疾風傳才撥到飛段&角都去打貓又欸

尾獸化的瞬間好帥
不過一下就被飛段搞的半死不活...囧

----------


## tsume

貓又的一種
關於貓又的專門詳細資料
可去wingwolf大的帖
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=40393

能力：偷取屍體／與死人和亡魂溝通

夜間無光的時候出現的妖怪
拖著一台燃燒著火焰的貨車
會在人不注意時偷走死人的屍體
有時喜歡在守夜人面前移動死屍以嚇唬他們

被偷走的屍體會被送往地獄
或者是變成屍塊被散佈到四處
如此一來
被偷走的死人將無法超生
而變成怨靈在人間徘徊

----------


## GOOSE

我一直很懷疑

為什麼～妖要這麼做呢？
是不是人類做了太多壞事？

所以神創造了怪物妖魔來治人？
（默）
我是壞人嗎.........


咳......我好似說了很多廢話

恩
謝樓上分享
那張圖還不錯看XD
貓妖看起來好帥

----------


## 杜崇

東方地靈殿的第五關BOSS
就是這種妖怪.....

----------


## 風御罪

哦哦!!第一張!!
好像魔法阿嬤裡面那隻KULO XD

----------


## ssam18tw

我記得的傳說不是這樣耶(另外提供參考)
貓又是日本一種特有的妖怪 在以前因為體型嬌小而不會被注意 而日本武士多在不被注意時被貓又殺害並進食 但是 年齡好像是10歲以上 而不向板主所說9年長一次尾巴的 但是並不是每隻貓的會變成貓又 也會有人因為這個傳說而把貓養到10歲的前幾天把貓殺害 而當時有很多無辜的貓受害 更何況目前日本醫療那麼發達 要活到10歲的貓不生其數 寵物食品也多到可以讓貓又不去食用人類  所以多數貓又不會去獵殺人類進行食用 甚至還有貓又能把自己本生的壽命轉移到快死亡的主人的生上
但是將主人壽命延長是違背天理的是 所以使用此方式延長主人壽命的貓又大多都會瞬間化為灰燼 而讓主人能夠活了下來 如此一來主人壽命又可以延長幾十歲 而讓病痛消失 旦都找不到貓又的屍體 只會找到一團灰塵 懂的傳說的人都會把那些灰塵拿來祭拜 所以貓又就沒有殘害人類的理由了  大多數貓又都已偽裝(或是變回普通貓)成貓了
外觀上不容易被發現 但是貓又死亡後都不會留下屍體(除了轉移壽命的灰燼外) 主人大多都以為貓咪不見了

這是小弟從一本關於妖怪的書找來的資料 也很久了 我也忘了大致上的內容  但是我只記得這邊...應該夠提供參考了

----------


## ssam18tw

> 我一直很懷疑
> 
> 為什麼～妖要這麼做呢？
> 是不是人類做了太多壞事？
> 
> 所以神創造了怪物妖魔來治人？
> （默）
> 我是壞人嗎.........
> 
> ...


其實....妖怪是因為人類害怕而巨集的靈魂能量 化為實體而表現出來的怪物
大致上都是想像比較多 因為都是人類害怕的原因 使的妖怪都是害人的比較多
PS.但是有種妖怪叫做洗豆妖 也是人類想像出來 洗條人類心靈的妖怪唷

----------


## 阿翔

偶然找到了一點資料，來補充一下~~

=======================================

來源：妖怪煉成陣
文◎銀色快手

楔子

　小時候曾經看過一則故事，話說一戶有錢人家，酒窖裡的酒無緣無故地減少，像是被人偷喝了似的，但是家中的壯丁無論怎麼找，也找不出到底是誰偷喝酒，有天晚上在眾人熟睡時，忽然聽見巨大的鼾聲，在燭光的映照下，日式的格子門上忽然出現了巨大的貓影，開門一看，居然有一隻巨大的貓身上披著老女僕的衣服，喝得醉醺醺，倒在榻榻米上呼呼大睡，原來是家中的貓妖把老女僕吃掉後，變成她的模樣，潛伏在家中伺機偷喝酒，只因為喝過頭了，才會現出原形來。那時，覺得這個故事很有意思，就把它改編成話劇，在說話課上表演給班上的同學看，獲得熱烈的迴響，因為貓妖恐怖的造型，和繪聲繪影的傳說，很容易在小小的心靈裡留下深刻的印象。

　恐怖推理小說鼻祖愛倫坡曾經寫過一則精采的短篇，描述一隻被殺害後陰魂不散的黑貓，如何透過詭異的神祕力量，揭發男主人殺妻的始末，坦承自己所犯下的罪行。電影《駭客任務》裡有段基奴李維飾演的尼歐，和夥伴們一同走在廢棄大樓的樓梯間，看見同一隻黑貓兩次從房間經過的情節，同伴莫菲斯說那是訊息不穩定所造成的既視現象（deja vu），但接下來他們馬上面臨被同伴出賣，陷入無路可出、腹背受敵的窘境。黑貓出現，代表著不祥的預兆，對貓的想像，西洋、日本都有精采的故事。

關於貓的文獻記載

　日本的奈良時代，為了避免老鼠肆虐，咬壞那些好不容易從中國傳來的佛經，於是貓也隨著佛經引進日本。聽說在鎌倉時代著名的金澤文庫（類似藏經閣），為了保存典籍，也從宋朝引進一批貓來看管，老鼠才不敢猖獗。在文獻方面，有關貓的記載，最早出現在《日本靈異記》的說話（注），描述一隻貓死後產下的胎兒竟然變成人的故事。從平安時代開始，貓被當作寵物飼養，因此在女性文學《枕草子》及《源氏物語》都有出現貓的蹤影。

日本人為什麼喜歡養貓？

　當時只有少數有錢人和獵人才養得起狗，養貓的人口則是不分貧富貴賤，幾乎遍布社會的各個階層。而且，相對於養在戶外的狗兒來說，飼養在家中的貓，感覺上似乎與人之間的距離更為親近。

　然而，即使貓很貼近人的生活，但是貓的瞳孔，在白天和夜晚，會有縮小、放大的微妙變成，還有牠的表情和動作，經常給人一種神祕或者嫌惡的感覺。不像狗兒那麼容易被馴服，不管是家貓也好，流浪貓也好，一旦遭遇到危險，或是突然歇斯底里起來，貓就會受到本能的驅使，顯露出殘暴的野性，教人不敢掉以輕心。

杜絕鼠患的妙用

　縱使如此，人們還是習慣在家中養貓以杜絕鼠患。因為怕老鼠會破壞辛苦栽種的農作物，把倉庫裡囤積的穀物或是織布用的蠶繭吃掉，甚至成為傳播病菌的媒介，對於農民而言，貓扮演了非常重要的角色。因此，隨著養蠶事業的普及，許多農家也紛紛養貓蔚為流行。江戶時代，有人開始向養蠶的農家兜售貓畫，有些地方因為貓很難弄到手，乾脆就買下一幅貓畫，施以驅除老鼠的符咒貼在出入口的牆上，據說同樣能夠杜絕鼠患。真有這麼神奇嗎？不禁佩服古人的想像力，居然想到把貓當作門神來崇拜。

　當時還流傳著一個很有名叫做「貓寺」的故事，話說在一間古老的寺廟裡，住持遭到長期潛伏在寺內一隻巨鼠的攻擊，後來他所飼養的貓和畫中的貓一起合力將巨鼠擊退。這個故事顯示了貓畫的效用，因此在貓畫師之間流傳甚廣，為人津津樂道，後來這個故事被小泉八雲改編成「畫貓的男孩」。

貓妖的特徵

　貓妖是上了年紀的老貓，通常以老太婆的形象顯現，身體大約是人類體型的一倍，大隻的貓妖甚至可以長得像小牛一般大小，尾巴在末端分叉為二，漢字寫成「貓股」或「貓又」（ねこまた），意即「貓妖」或「貓怪」。所以，為了防止老貓變成貓妖，便把仔貓的尾端切掉，只留下短短的根部，這樣一來，就不怕到時候貓尾巴分岔，變成貓妖在家中作祟了。

　具有可怕魔力的貓妖，在吃早飯之前，會以人聲說話，有時再將人吃掉後，轉化成此人的肉體伺機尋找下一個獵物，很像科幻電影裡常見的「異形」。通常貓妖只攻擊牠怨恨的人，但是如果遇到性情更凶狠、手段更殘暴的貓精，只要一看到人，就不分青紅皂白，一律加以傷害。類似恐怖片《咒怨》裡那隻被男主人（佐伯剛雄）凌虐致死的黑貓，彷彿積聚了被殺害的妻（伽椰子）、兒子（佐伯俊雄）的怨念，每當有人被咒怨纏上之時，就會聽見黑貓的叫聲，那是自陰間傳來索命的聲音，淒厲慘絕，令人不寒而慄。

　家中養的老貓常會有在年歲將屆之時會突然離家消失蹤影、不知去向的情況。如果有人狠心把老貓殺了，死靈很可能會附著在屍體身上，伺機尋仇。所以在沖繩一帶，人們有將死貓吊在樹上的習慣，這點近似臺灣民間「死貓吊樹頭」的陋習。

有關貓的禁忌

　民間也有貓死後，變成了為眾人治病的藥師佛的傳說，名為「貓藥師」。但是，不論好貓、壞貓，人們咸信貓既會使用咒術，也會幻化成人形，所以上了年紀的老貓，很可能被惡靈附身，變成貓妖害人。和西方一樣，日本民間咸信一旦貓從死者的身上跨過，就會復活。為了避免貓和死者有所接觸，會在死者的枕邊放一把刀。傳說貓會綁著頭巾，用後腳站立，一邊跳著舞一邊將屍體盜走，所以舉行葬體之前，會把貓寄放在鄰居家，或者關進自家的儲藏室，等到儀式結束才放出來。日本人認為走在路上，如果看見貓從路旁橫越而過，會走霉運；但如果不小心殺掉貓，恐會招來橫禍。足見東西方對於貓的恐懼心理，幾乎如出一轍。

貓騷動事件

　貓是一種相當執著的動物，民間流傳著無數貓妖攻擊人類的傳聞，尤其是鎌倉時代以後，藤原定家的《名月記》與吉田兼好的《徒然草》所記載的怪貓騷動事件最有名，其中以「鍋島貓騷動」、「有馬貓騷動」、「岡崎貓騷動」為代表。當然，貓幻化成人之後，雖然有的貓妖會危害人類，但是有的貓妖也會幫助人類。所以貓在民間故事裡的角色，大致分成「貓騷動」（報仇）與「貓報恩」兩大故事典型。

　大正時代，名劇作家鶴屋南北在創作《東海道四谷怪談》的兩年後，有一天他所飼養的貓蹲在一幅殺生石的錦繪旁（上頭繪有妖狐玉藻前身穿十二單衣的女官姿態），突然靈感乍現，一氣呵成寫出了著名的〈岡崎貓騷動〉的狂言劇本，成為怪貓物語的濫觴。

　另一個著名的故事「鍋島貓騷動」，背後隱藏了一個真實的政治事件。位於佐賀地方的大名鍋島藩（握有兵權的軍閥兼地方首長）由於害怕幕府介入干涉其內政，因而編造出「鍋島貓騷動」的故事（即貓妖肆虐導致全家慘死），想藉苦肉計造謠來動搖民心，瀨川如皐根據此一事件寫成了劇本《花野嵯峨貓魔稿》公開上演，使得「鍋島貓騷動」的故事，轟動一時，此後改編作品多不勝數。

　「有馬貓騷動」的故事，則是兼具了報仇與報恩的兩種類型，原本安靜的老貓，突然像獅子一樣迅猛，直撲敵人巢穴咬斷對方的頸項。類似《忠臣藏》為主公效忠的志士，不惜性命也要替自己的恩人報仇。到了明治十三年，由河竹默阿彌寫成了劇本《有馬染相撲浴衣》之後，便廣為流傳。有興趣的朋友不妨參考渡邊雅子的漫畫作品《獨眼貓怪談》（尖端出版）。

注：說話，是日本民間的口傳文學，有別於宮廷文學，平安時代初期，以《日本靈異記》為代表，蒐羅了許多民間傳說。後來又有《日本感靈錄》其內容為神明靈驗的見證錄，是當時有關佛教的說話集代表作品。

----------

